# D.i.y Seedbank



## thesingingdetective (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello out there, i wanted to ask all you wise growers what is the best method of getting quality seeds out of a plant. I don't want to keep spending big on seeds...


----------



## Hick (Oct 30, 2006)

Breeding Links
...near the bottom of the first post.


----------

